# Best places to live in Abu Dhabi for single gal?



## Bazonie

Hello,
I'm considering an opportunity to live/work in Abu Dhabi.
The housing allowance is currently offered at 160k. I might ask to increase this?
I want very nice 2-3 bdrm apt with sea view and short distance to beach areas.
Can you recommend some places that may be ideal for single people?
Sorry, please don't take offense, but I dont have kids and I like things more quiet. I don't know AD well enough to know where to look.


----------



## Jynxgirl

160k in abu dhabi is not going to get youa 2 bedroom with a nice upfront seaside view most likely.. Abu Dhabi is expensive and the housing did not dip down like in dubai. If you will live a block in off of the seaview buildings, then you may be able to find a 1 bedroom for around 140k. Someone I know just moved over and got a 1 bedroom apartment for 135k paying in one check for a view that he can just see a glimpse the sea if he sticks his head out and turns sideways 

And when you are looking, find out about parking!!! It is atrocious!! I was talking to someone on the phone last night for 45 min while the person looked for his 600 dirham a month paid parking spot!!


----------



## Bazonie

How much do 2bdrms with seaview go for?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Do you want a seaview downtown or just a seaview?  

Where are you going to be working? Are you going to have a vehicle? I would suggest to ask for 200k for the minimum of the housing allowance if you need 3 bedrooms. Asking never hurts. There is the 5% agency fee you have to keep in mind as well on top of the rental amount. I know someone who stays in Khalida area down by the big shopping western mall island. Is nice but is quiet. Downtown hustle bustle would suggest you look for apartment in the 2nd over to Najda st. Keep in mind that abu dhabi is a more family orientated environment and just alot quieter city. You can still do 'single' night life but it is not as active as dubai. If you are a partier, many people tend to come to dubai for the weekends.


----------



## Bazonie

2 bdrm would be sufficient. I'd like sea view, but it doesn't have to be right up on the sea. Should be at least short wall to seaside.
Work would be in Khalida area.
Yes, I will have a car.
So why do you hate the place? How long have you been there? I'm guessing you've just had enough of it?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Over a year. 

I had enough after I was in the uae a few months. It is just not for everyone. I do hope you enjoy it though.


----------



## Mr. AD

Morning People!!


----------



## Tylerv

*accomdation*



Bazonie said:


> Hello,
> I'm considering an opportunity to live/work in Abu Dhabi.
> The housing allowance is currently offered at 160k. I might ask to increase this?
> I want very nice 2-3 bdrm apt with sea view and short distance to beach areas.
> Can you recommend some places that may be ideal for single people?
> Sorry, please don't take offense, but I dont have kids and I like things more quiet. I don't know AD well enough to know where to look.


Did you find a place in the end? I am looking to move out end Sept/Oct time and am single looking to house share with someone. Any advice on where to look at all?

Thanks

Vicki


----------



## newguyintown

Bazonie said:


> Hello,
> I'm considering an opportunity to live/work in Abu Dhabi.
> The housing allowance is currently offered at 160k. I might ask to increase this?
> I want very nice 2-3 bdrm apt with sea view and short distance to beach areas.
> Can you recommend some places that may be ideal for single people?
> Sorry, please don't take offense, but I dont have kids and I like things more quiet. I don't know AD well enough to know where to look.


Hey,

I'd say it may just be possible but you'll need to look very hard for something like that. I was able to find a listing for a place on Corniche (the beach area) in a min. And it seems to be a decent deal, without a broker so you save on brokerage too. Have a lookie - Emirates Property Investment Company

Try looking up places on Dubizzle.com in Abu Dhabi | The best place to Buy a Property, Sell a Car, Find a Job & Much More in Abu Dhabi

Maybe you can find someone to share it with since 4BR would be too much for just one person.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Warold

2 Bdroom on Al Reem sea view is 110k...


----------



## newguyintown

Bazonie said:


> Hello,
> I'm considering an opportunity to live/work in Abu Dhabi.
> The housing allowance is currently offered at 160k. I might ask to increase this?
> I want very nice 2-3 bdrm apt with sea view and short distance to beach areas.
> Can you recommend some places that may be ideal for single people?
> Sorry, please don't take offense, but I dont have kids and I like things more quiet. I don't know AD well enough to know where to look.


Just came across something and I think it may be what you are looking for! Have a look - Dubizzle.com | Apartment/Flat for Rent: Etihad Towers - Abu Dhabi Unit Details:- !!


----------



## Warold

Bazonie said:


> 2 bdrm would be sufficient. I'd like sea view, but it doesn't have to be right up on the sea. Should be at least short wall to seaside.
> Work would be in Khalida area.
> Yes, I will have a car.
> So why do you hate the place? How long have you been there? I'm guessing you've just had enough of it?


I currently live in Khalidia area.. 30 secs walk from the beach.. Apartment is about 200k for a 3 Broom+Maids room... Comes with rooftop pool, gym etc etc... So Should be able to find a 2 bedroom for 160k. Make sure it has parking or you'll be searching for a spot for ages...


----------

